# Missing my wife



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

Was doing some reading on the marriage builders site, he sure nails it with what he has written down there. We did or didn't do most of what he has there. Just makes me realize that if I had understood alot of that, we could probably still be together. I think the biggest thing for us was we just did not spend any time together without kids, or parents, or whoever getting in the way. Now I guess it is too late. She is the only one I want to be with, like when we started together and we were each others world. I just wish I could make things right again, but don't think I will get the chance. This sucks.


----------



## addie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hurtin' unit said:


> Was doing some reading on the marriage builders site, he sure nails it with what he has written down there. We did or didn't do most of what he has there. Just makes me realize that if I had understood alot of that, we could probably still be together. I think the biggest thing for us was we just did not spend any time together without kids, or parents, or whoever getting in the way. Now I guess it is too late. She is the only one I want to be with, like when we started together and we were each others world. I just wish I could make things right again, but don't think I will get the chance. This sucks.


my husband left me and said he didnt love my anymore too. i know it hurts. i am trying everything in my power to work this out and it seems the best way to do that is to just back off him for a while and hope he wakes up. i suggest you do the same with her. i have been doing the same type of reading, thinking if only i had done this and that. well its to late to change what happened. try giving her a little space adn sneak back in there and sweep her off her feet all over again when you feel the time apart has worked.


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

When you say you don't think you will get the chance to get her back, do you know that for sure or is that just a feeling. I agree with giving her some space and see what happens. A lot of times, time away from someone makes you really think about what you had and how much you miss them. I will you well.


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, I feel like I just walked in to a "My Spouse Doesn't Love Me Anymore" club. My H decided he didn't love me anymore back in January, had an affair, lied about it for 2 months, finally came clean, lied some more, moved out for 2 wks but is back right now because he couldn't stay where he was any longer and he has nowhere else to go. Right now we are in a holding pattern because I know he can't afford to move out and I can't throw him out. This is an awful place to be, but I can tell you that the begging/pleading etc. won't work. I don't know that I can give you advice on what to do because I'm still trying to figure that out myself. Just know that you have support here. And if you do find something that works and brings her back, will you share it with us? I promise to share as well if I find something that works.


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't really think there is anything I can do about it. It is really up to her, and I have told her that I would be back if she wanted to try. I am not trying to get back together at the moment, just doing my thing and she is doing hers. I don't think she will miss me as her sister has moved next door and will be bad mouthing me every chance she gets, every day. That is how she is, so she will lead my wife down that path as well, I have seen this happen before. Talked to my kids tonight and they are coming to my new place for the weekend, but I work saturdays so they will come to work with me and hang out, which my daughter loves to do. My son will be bored, but there isn't much I can do about that. And we will have Sat night and all day Sunday to be together. My son asked if I wanted to talk to my wife on the phone tonight, and I said that no, I didn't think so. I am not really giving her space, I am just living like we are through and will see what happens on her end as time goes by. Haven't melted down yet for 3 days now I think, almost a few times today but for some reason I can't seem to get there. I have a photo of us on the wall right above my bed I can look at. I know that she took the photo that was on our bedroom wall of us down, so that as well indicates that she is done. Rather scared to have to start over, financially as well as emotionally/physically with somebody else, and I don't want to be single for the rest of my life. Like I said, just sucks all the way around. Thanks for the replies, at least we are not alone.


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Hurtin' unit, I feel for you friend.. A year and a half ago I was in your situation, my ex decided that she was "no longer" in love with me and wanted to try different guys... It sucks and it hurts, but let me tell you friend.. You can and will be happy again if you try. Learn from your past mistakes, take stock in what you both could have done differently and learn as much as possible about relationships, what woman want and expect from their mate... I lost everything in my divorce, I gave up my house, most of my belongings and even my dog.. I feared that I would never get back to the man I was previously, but let me tell you.. I have done just that, I bought a new house thats all mine, I reclaimed my life and my happiness and so will you...

I had many days where I missed my wife, the woman who was by my side for 16 years... Now when I see her, I dont see the woman I loved, I see a stranger.. if you read my story you will know the hell that I was put through "should I give up" well I didnt give up for the longest time... Eventually i did and thats when my life changed for the better.. I have found an amazing woman thats 8 years younger than me, she loves me for me and not what I can provide her..... I eventually stopped missing my wife as you will oneday... I wish you the best.. be strong and have faith that life will again be happy for you...:smthumbup:

Skin.......


----------

